# first signs of pregnacy



## aimee (Nov 4, 2011)

how can you tell when your cows pregnant before her belly get's big?


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 4, 2011)

Watch for signs of heat.  Also, there are tests that are not too expensive that you could do.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 5, 2011)

aimee said:
			
		

> how can you tell when your cows pregnant before her belly get's big?


Get a rectal palpation done on her.  Or you can also get a blood-test done on her too.

I would also watch for signs of estrus.  If she's not going into heat every 17 to 24 days, then she's settled.  However, occasionally (but rarely) some heifers or cows may go through a false-heat period during pregnancy that may occur once or twice, but most commonly only once.  If she doesn't go back into heat after this false estrus, then it's likely she's bred.  But the best way to confirm that she is indeed bred, get her palpated or have a blood-test done on her to make sure.


----------



## aimee (Nov 6, 2011)

i really hope she's breed   this is the third time, dad's gonna give her one last chance then if she's not he's getting rid of her so I'm hoping, thanks for the help.


----------



## aimee (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks for all of the advice everybody were pretty shour she's pregnant


----------



## Cricket (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind is she?  Was she bred by a bull or AI?  (Just nosy!) Cricket


----------

